

Soshiku is having a Winter Raffle - bazookaaa
http://soshiku.com/raffle

======
bazookaaa
Hi everyone. I asked you guys to review Soshiku when it launched
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=315281>) and I'd like to thank you guys
for all the positive reviews. Thanks to Hacker News and popular blogs such as
Mashable and Lifehacker (and not to mention word-of-mouth), it has been
gaining in popularity every single day. It isn't over yet; I have some big
plans for the near future. I thought you'd like to know about our Winter
Raffle, which will help raise funds and in turn, give out some cool prizes.
Thanks everyone!

